# New Cleaner Wrasse, how to feed and treat?



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

I finally added some members to my 35gal life rock tank that so far only had 2med to large Clarkii Clowns, a peppermint, a fire shrimp, and a CUC. Today I got a 2nd fire shrimp (they like each other after initial boxing match), 2 Cleaner shrimps, Bumble Bee snails (sooo cute), halloween hermits, one small to med Cleaner Wrasse, and a small Blue Tang (Dori gets beaten up by the Clarkii's but that will be another post if not improving in 24). 
I didn't plan on the Wrasse but it was a pretty fish, not too big, and the (very helpful) guy at the aquarium store told me that my Clarkii's shouldn't bother this fish since they would recognize it as a cleaner. Well, the Clarkii's make aggressive sudden movements towards the Wrasse, not actually touching it (like they do with the Dori) but enough for the Wrasse to bury it's front 3/4 in a hole of the life rock and not come out. The guy at the store also mentioned that this Wrasse would be easy to care for, doesn't need any other food than what I am feeding the rest of the fish (frozen meat and seeweed), not a jumper (no lid on my tank required) etc. I just looked for more info and found a website that states that a Cleaner Wrasse needs to be able to attach to a fish in order to feed, they will not eat regular food, and should only be held by experienced aquarists. Is that true? No way the Clarkiis are going to let the Wrasse clean them any time soon, especially with all the other Cleaner/Fire shrimps that constantly try to hop on them. What do I do with the Wrasse, how to feed it, etc? Any other good tips about things I need to know about the Wrasse or any of the other new beasts (mentioned above)? 
Thanks in advance!
:fish9:
Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Cleaner Wrasse are pretty tough to keep. Your LFS needs to brush up on his knowledge before advising anyone else on fish. And those Clarki Clowns are going to rule that tank, and they are one of the most aggressive Clowns you can get.


----------



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess you are right, I found the Wrasse dead in the tank this evening. Not sure what happened since the CUC had already eaten a big part of the fish  . The Wrasse did lay in the cave that I made for the Dori to hide but it found a better spot, the Clarkii's couldn't make it into there, so they may not have done it, or maybe they did injure the Wrasse?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its possible. Never will know though. If they chased it around or just from their territory, its very possible.


----------



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

There is some good news, the store emailed me back that they would replace the Wrasse, really nice guys there. I will go tomorrow and probably see if I can get something easier. Any good ideas on a colorful active or interesting fish that doesn't mind the Clarkii's? The Dori seems to be getting bolder and not harassed as much, its also small enough to escape into crevices. The Clarkiis are dominating the cleaning station (fire and pacific shrimp) but Dori may eventually get a bath too . How are Valentine Puffers? Since I don't have a lid it can't be anything that jumps.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Royal grammas are pretty hardy.They like caves so they could shelter them self your clowns.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You'd be ok with the Puffer. But if you have a CUC he's gonna eat them.


----------



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

I got the Puffer and a Flame Angel, they are so pretty. The minute the Puffer entered the tank the Clarkii's turned into the most social fish on the planet. All 5 fish are active, swimming next to each other, getting groomed by the fire and cleaner shrimps, it's a mirracle... Question, can the puffer eat/ kill invertabrates bigger than the diameter of his little beak? Do I have to worry about the shrimps as well, or the med size hermit crabs (halloween crabs). What about snails e.g. my tiny bumble bees? Maybe not if I feed the puffer well???
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16208&ppuser=28291><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=16208&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

He'll eat what he can fit in his mouth. If it doesn't fit, he will definately pick at it. The Fire Shrimp should be ok, he knows what they are for, and will more than likely leave them alone.


----------

